# [Q] Your favorite MIUI theme?



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not a themer but I LOOOOVE to change up my homescreen and fool around with theme manager. I'm curious about what everyone's favorite theme is for MIUI. I mix and match a lot of themes but recently I have really loved the icons and other features from Crimp (Featured on MIUI.US). I use either the new default lockscreen or a Sense 3.0 lockscreen. What are your favorite themes? Post links if you have them!


----------



## motiond (Jul 15, 2011)

Its reDARKend for me!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Quie2Droid (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the new dark theme. I don't have a link, but I found it on MIUI.us.


----------

